# Capture One Pro 8 - Announced



## melbournite (Sep 17, 2014)

http://www.phaseone.com/en/Imaging-Software/Capture-One.aspx

If like me, you used Aperture3 for your workflow and are now considering your options after Apples's disappointing discontinuation of the software, you may be interested in this. In the promotional video it indicates you can 'import from Aperture.' 

I will be downloading the 60 trial and assessing. If you're in the same boat, or you already have Capture Pro 8, perhaps we can share your thoughts here.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 17, 2014)

I use LR5. I would be interested in knowing how it compares in terms of ease of use and how the pics compare?

Thanks.

Sek



melbournite said:


> http://www.phaseone.com/en/Imaging-Software/Capture-One.aspx
> 
> If like me, you used Aperture3 for your workflow and are now considering your options after Apples's disappointing discontinuation of the software, you may be interested in this. In the promotional video it indicates you can 'import from Aperture.'
> 
> I will be downloading the 60 trial and assessing. If you're in the same boat, or you already have Capture Pro 8, perhaps we can share your thoughts here.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 18, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> I use LR5. I would be interested in knowing how it compares in terms of ease of use and how the pics compare?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sek



I've used Capture One Pro for many years. I's vastly superior to any Adobe product as far as IQ. You can tether many Canon cameras to C1 if you are shooting in a studio/other controlled environment.

The FREE 60 Day TRIAL is FREE. Test it for yourself. For Me, it's an easy to use Pro Tool, YMMV.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2014)

I've tried the Capture One trials many times over the years. I do not like the side car files it creates, it gets very difficult for me to manage photos. 

No one piece of software is perfect, and Capture one is liked by many users - but not all.

Try it, learn to use it, and compare. If you are doing 1000 photos a week, see how rapidly you can process photos with the different popular photo editing programs. Some work very well, but cannot handle large volumes well. If you do a few each week, your choice may be entirely different from mine.


----------



## melbournite (Sep 18, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you are doing 1000 photos a week, see how rapidly you can process photos with the different popular photo editing programs. Some work very well, but cannot handle large volumes well. If you do a few each week, your choice may be entirely different from mine.



At this stage I'm comparing Lightroom and Capture One. Are you suggesting that Capture One is not good for handling large volumes well? That would not be good for me. Aperture handled them very well.

I will try to dedicate my weekend to testing Capture One Pro 8 and come back with my thoughts.

ps I'm still using Aperture, it's still doing it's job very well, but must start looking to the future.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 18, 2014)

melbournite said:


> I will try to dedicate my weekend to testing Capture One Pro 8 and come back with my thoughts.
> 
> ps I'm still using Aperture, it's still doing it's job very well, but must start looking to the future.



I love how people panic over software changes ??? Glad to see that other people's panic hasn't stopped you from using a program that still works for you 

My guess is that sometime next year, Apple will release a new program. One that is a lot better than Aperture and sells for less money.

I'd like to see C1P 8 test.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 24, 2014)

It might be worth having a second RAW converter around. However, I still like LR for fast viewing and culling of images, labeling/ organizing/ keywording, collections-on-the-fly, and other tasks. It only takes a small detour to process some Sigma Foveon .x3f files with Sigma Photo Pro to discover exactly how unwieldy a program can be, and how useful some of the organization features of LR can be (there are no organizational features in SPP, heck, SPP can't even do a simple crop).


----------

